# Shooting Tips for Youth or novice archers



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

A good bid on shot exucution is at grivtech.com, just scroll down on the main page

If you watch the vids, he might be using bt on the release, but you want a more dynamic follow through.

A great way to learn is to watch the best and the benchmark to beat, pull up videos of Griv reo cousins Braden etc and watch them shoot


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

The first thing you should teach any young archer or any person just getting into the sport is to have fun while doing it.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

x2 on GRIVS. They have some very informative videos. And another x2 on what Bridger said, after all isn't that the main point of archery?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

X3 what Bridger said, that's how I am


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

underdog145 said:


> The first thing you should teach any young archer or any person just getting into the sport is to have fun while doing it.


well, none of these videos are mine and I think it would be hard to show a video of how to have fun while shooting archery. :lol:


Just go out and shoot and you will have fun


----------

